

Study links rest to long-term memory formation in fruit flies. - dgallagher
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-04/sri-srs041311.php

======
dgallagher
Original study is here: <http://www.jneurosci.org/content/31/15/5643.abstract>
(full-text requires subscription)

